# Wago eCockpit Ausgänge schalten nicht



## BastJoed (10 Oktober 2021)

Hallo alle miteinander,
Ich bin absoluter Neuling bei der SPS Programmierung insbesondere Wago eCockpit. 
Vor zwei Jahren habe ich eine kleine Einführung in der Schule bekommen und habe mir kürzlich ein 750-8100 Testsystem gekauft.

Nun zum Problem,
Ich habe die gesamte Installation nach Anweisung durchgeführt. 
Aufgefallen ist mir dabei dass die Software ganz kurz Fehler ausgeworfen hat ohne ein Bestätigungsfenster.
Installiert ist eCockpit V1.10 direkt vom Wago Server.

Mit einfacher FUP Anweisung habe ich versucht die Ausgänge anzusteuern.
Leider ohne Erfolg. Die SPS lässt sich mit eCockpit problemlos verbinden aber es kommt einfach nichts dabei heraus.

Getestet habe ich: 
-Ausgänge direkt angesteuert mit einer AND Verknüpfung
-Ausgänge deklariert und mit einer AND Verknüpfung versucht anzusteuern

Komisch aufgefallen ist mir die Hilfe bei eCockpit öffnet sich erst nach ca. einer Minute und das jedes mal wenn ich diese öffne.
Ebenfalls ist mir komisch aufgefallen, dass ich im POU keine Ein und Ausgänge überwachen kann bzw. nichts davon angezeigt wird.

Ich habe auch aus Verzweiflung die Firmware des Controllers auf V18 gewechselt leider ohne Erfolg.

Jetzt bin ich mir nicht mehr ganz sicher und das ist auch schon 2 Jahre her wo ich mit diesem Thema zu tun hatte, aber ich meine mich waage erinnern zu können 
diesen Fehler hatten wir in unserer Schule auch schon gehabt.
Die Behebung war die Software vom Lehrer zu nehmen und nicht die Direktinstallation ausm Internet.
Kennt jemand das Problem vielleicht und hat eine Lösung?

vielen Dank,
mit freundlichen Grüßen
Basti


----------



## Blockmove (10 Oktober 2021)

Du hast zwar viel geschreiben, aber wenig was weiterhilft  
Stell doch mal einen Screenshot deines Programms ein wenn du du mit dem Controller verbunden bist


----------



## BastJoed (10 Oktober 2021)

Danke erstmal dafür dass sich jemand am Sonntag die Mühe macht zurückzuschreiben .

Hier das gewünschte Foto vom Programm:


----------



## oliver.tonn (10 Oktober 2021)

Was ist denn %D für ein I/O? %IX hätte ich ja verstanden.


----------



## Heinileini (10 Oktober 2021)

oliver.tonn schrieb:


> Was ist denn %D für ein I/O? %IX hätte ich ja verstanden.


Da steht doch %IX0.0 und %IX0.1, Oliver! In einer anderen Schriftart hätte man es vielleicht sogar unfallfrei lesen können ...


----------



## BastJoed (10 Oktober 2021)

Am Controller selbst sind beide Eingänge dauerhaft auf High geschaltet. 
In der Software wird dies nicht angezeigt muss ich da noch irgendwas speziell drücken oder wird mir da normal wo jetzt "False" steht "True" angezeigt ?

Mir ist auch aufgefallen, dass bei der Geräteübersicht beide Eingänge geschaltet sind und auch Visuell mitschalten.


----------



## oliver.tonn (10 Oktober 2021)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Da steht doch %IX0.0 und %IX0.1, Oliver! In einer anderen Schriftart hätte man es vielleicht sogar unfallfrei lesen können ...


OK, hatte meine Brille nicht auf.
@TE: Die Deklaration passt ja soweit. Was geht jetzt nicht? Wenn die beiden Eingänge gesetzt sind sollte der Ausgang auf TRUE gehen. Das Programm POU wird auch ausgeführt?


----------



## BastJoed (10 Oktober 2021)

oliver.tonn schrieb:


> OK, hatte meine Brille nicht auf.
> @TE: Die Deklaration passt ja soweit. Was geht jetzt nicht? Wenn die beiden Eingänge gesetzt sind sollte der Ausgang auf TRUE gehen. Das Programm POU wird auch ausgeführt?


Der Ausgang schaltet einfach nicht durch.
Die Eingänge werden auch nicht geschaltet angezeigt in meinem POU.
Der POU wird auch ausgeführt ich kann gerne nochmal ein Foto schicken.


----------



## BastJoed (10 Oktober 2021)

Hier nochmal zwei Fotos vom Geschehen.
Ich habe die Werte auch per Software erzwungen, aber auch hier passiert nichts.


----------



## Heinileini (10 Oktober 2021)

Passiert etwas am Ausgang, wenn Du mal testweise beide Eingänge des UND-Gatters negierst?


----------



## BastJoed (10 Oktober 2021)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Passiert etwas am Ausgang, wenn Du mal testweise beide Eingänge des UND-Gatters negierst?


Jub dann geht der Ausgang auf True.
Ausgang leuchtet auch direkt, aber auch hier nach wie vor keinen Einfluss durch die Eingangsschalter.


----------



## BastJoed (10 Oktober 2021)

Ich habe mal eine einfache Gegenfrage an allgemein alle.

Wie und welche SoftwareVersion von Wago eCockpit habt ihr installiert? 
Irgendwie kommt es mir so vor als wenn der Wago Software auf meinem PC irgendwas fehlt und ich das nicht erkennen kann,
weil einfach kein Fehler hierzu auftaucht.

Mein System ist Windows10 auf dem letzten Softwarestand. Das .Net Framework ist ebenfalls auf dem letzten Stand.
Bei der ersten Installation traten Fehler bei der Installation auf die nach einer Deinstallation und erneuten Installation nicht wieder aufgetaucht sind.
Wie kann ich prüfen ob der Software irgendetwas fehlt ?


----------



## Heinileini (10 Oktober 2021)

BastJoed schrieb:


> Ausgang leuchtet auch direkt, aber auch hier nach wie vor keinen Einfluss durch die Eingangsschalter.


Also bei den Eingängen/Schaltern weitersuchen. Verdrahtung prüfen, ...


----------



## holgermaik (10 Oktober 2021)

Ich denke das Problem liegt nicht an deiner Installation.
Geht die LED auf der Eingangskarte an wenn der Schalter betätigt wird?
Wenn Nein -> Verdrahtung prüfen.
Wenn Ja ->
Gehe mal in die Deklaration der Eingangskarte
- jetzt siehst du %I0.0. bis %I0.x
- Rechts unten ist ein Dropdown Menü (mit 3 Einträgen)
- Wähle mal einen andere Aktualisierung aus.

Habe eben kein eC da für Bilder


----------



## BastJoed (10 Oktober 2021)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Also bei den Eingängen/Schaltern weitersuchen. Verdrahtung prüfen, ...


Habe ich schon 2-3Mal ^^ es ist nicht die Verdrahtung garantiert sogar.
Ich verdrahte des öfteren auch Siemens SPSen daher bin ich im Umgang mit Elektrik eigentlich recht geübt.

Elektrisch leuchten die Eingänge an der SPS sogar.
Die SPS ist sauber angeschlossen das Einspeisemodul ist ebenfalls am Netzteil angeschlossen und mit dem Bus der Wago SPS verbunden. 
Das Endmodul ist ebenfalls am Ende der anderen Module angeschlossen.
Die Kippschalter sind ebenfalls richtig nach Beschriftung angeschlossen.

Kann auch gerne hierzu nochmal ein Foto machen ^^


----------



## Heinileini (10 Oktober 2021)

holgermaik schrieb:


> Geht die LED auf der Eingangskarte an wenn der Schalter betätigt wird?


Ja, laut Beitrag #6, den ich gerade erst entdeckt habe. 



BastJoed schrieb:


> Ich habe die Werte auch per Software erzwungen, aber auch hier passiert nichts.


Was immer das heissen mag. Hast Du die "Erzwingung" auch wieder rückgängig gemacht?


----------



## BastJoed (10 Oktober 2021)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Ja, laut Beitrag #6, den ich gerade erst entdeckt habe.
> 
> 
> Was immer das heissen mag. Hast Du die "Erzwingung" auch wieder rückgängig gemacht?


Selbstverständlich habe ich das. Damit meinte ich das Forcen eines Wertes (Testweise mal eingeschaltet, aber es hat sich genau nichts getan)


----------



## holgermaik (10 Oktober 2021)

Mach mal bitte ein Bild der Konfiguration der DI Karte im Onlinemodus mit betätigtem Schalter
wie im #6 nur die DI markiert


----------



## BastJoed (10 Oktober 2021)

holgermaik schrieb:


> Ich denke das Problem liegt nicht an deiner Installation.
> Geht die LED auf der Eingangskarte an wenn der Schalter betätigt wird?
> Wenn Nein -> Verdrahtung prüfen.
> Wenn Ja ->
> ...



Habe ich mit beiden Typen versucht allerdings auch ohne Erfolg.

Normal ist von der übergeordneten Einheit zu übernehmen.
Darauf folgt den Buszyklustask zu verwenden wenn in keiner Task.
Und dann folgt immer im Buszyklustask.


----------



## BastJoed (10 Oktober 2021)

holgermaik schrieb:


> Mach mal bitte ein Bild der Konfiguration der DI Karte im Onlinemodus mit betätigtem Schalter
> wie im #6 nur die DI markiert


Hier sieht man zumindest das Problem


----------



## holgermaik (10 Oktober 2021)

Deine Eingänge haben %Ix1.0 und nicht 0.0


----------



## holgermaik (10 Oktober 2021)

Mal ein Bitte an alle Lehrenden!
Warum wird Neuanfängern immer noch direkte Adressierung beigebracht anstatt symbolische Adressierung?


----------



## BastJoed (10 Oktober 2021)

holgermaik schrieb:


> Deine Eingänge haben %Ix1.0 und nicht 0.0


 komisch vorher waren sie tatsächlich noch auf 0.0 und 0.1


----------



## Blockmove (10 Oktober 2021)

holgermaik schrieb:


> Mal ein Bitte an alle Lehrenden!
> Warum wird Neuanfängern immer noch direkte Adressierung beigebracht anstatt symbolische Adressierung?


Ich find's zum Anfang erstmal gar nicht so schlecht.
Du fängst ja in der Schule auch mit den Grundrechenarten an und nicht mit Algebra.
Es fehlt soweiso zuviel Grundlagenwissen bei den Anfängern.
Allein schon Zahlensysteme und -formate.
Von ASCII will ich schon mal gar nicht reden.
Da will man z.B. Daten in per MQTT austauschen und hat nicht mal Grundlagenwissen.


----------

